# Looking For Dog To Foster- Orange County, CA



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay. So, I know this is German Shepherd forum, but, if you have read my other posts, I am unable to get a german shepherd, so decided to foster an australian shepherd instead. I know the odds someone in the southern california area is looking for a foster home for their australian shepherd, considering this is germanshepherd.com, but I thought it was worth a shot!  Thanks for reading! Have a great day

P.S. Sorry I keep posting things that are not about german shepherds 
I don't want to harsh up the GSD mood of this forum


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Rather than just randomly asking for people to let you foster their dog, contact a rescue and foster for them. 
Sheilah


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay... I have done that. I just thought, maybe see if anyone here needs a foster home, because it would be easier than going through a rescue. I am just seeing possibilities... I just want to help a dog that needs help. So, I thought maybe someone here needs an urgent foster home or something? Is that okay...?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think you'll find an aussie to foster on this board..ALso last you wrote your mother was NOT on board with this..


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

She wasn't. But, she decided it was a good idea Sorry, I keep posting here about NON-GSD things. I know I may not find an answer, but I thought it was worth a shot. Sorry if it is getting annoying That was not my intention...


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

have you read the now closed thread for gator bytes?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> have you read the now closed thread for gator bytes?


Yes. I followed along with it from the beginning.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

any chance you ban foster her dog if she needs you?


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I was under the impression that gatorbytes was in Canada, not California, which would be a bit far.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Gator is in canada, I also think he is on a special diet, has some separation anxiety and needs to live in the house, the distance is to far I believe.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Indeed. As for the OP, contact Stella's Hope, I.C.A.R.E., and Aussie Rescue of SoCal. The first two are all breed rescues, and the third is self explanatory. They might have an Aussie to foster and if not they can keep you on file until they do.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> any chance you ban foster her dog if she needs you?


She is in Canada, and Saphire is fostering Gator


----------

